# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Tuesday 16th April 2019 at 7:30pm in Mackay's Hotel, Wick. An informal evening of mainly traditional Scottish music with Guest Artists the Lindsay Weir Duo. Visitors and musicians welcome and not confined to accordions and fiddles. Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4

----------

